
HyperRogue 11.2: Thurston Geometries - mathgenius
https://zenorogue.blogspot.com/2019/09/hyperrogue-112-thurston-geometries-free.html
======
db48x
Hyperrogue continues to surprise me. The price ought to be going up over time,
but it never seems to.

~~~
zenorogue
It does. The first version on Steam was $0.99 (it was a tiny game too). Then I
think it was $2.99 for some time, then $4.99. The price on itch.io stays at
$2.99 because their system does not allow us to increase the price without
taking the updates away to those who have already paid the lower price.
Probably the price will increase when 3D modes become less experimental.

~~~
db48x
Always a minuscule price for an amazing game.

